# Speedmaster Mk 4.5 Case Finish



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

I've recently acquired a mark 4.5 Speedmaster which looks to be in good condition however I'm wondering about what to do with the case. This one is polished around the outside of the crystal / bezel area but I expect it was originally a ground / starburst finish. Can anyone shed some light on this and how / where to go to get it re-done (if necessary).










Cheers - Simon


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Starburst from memory, but I haven't got any pictures to hand. As for getting it redo, Bienne or STS. Bienne will be machine, but STS will do it by hand.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jeffvader said:


> Starburst from memory, but I haven't got any pictures to hand. As for getting it redo, Bienne or STS. Bienne will be machine, but STS will do it by hand.


Can't really add much more than what's already been posted, apart from the overal quality of the finsh (which has been disussed already in the Swiss fourm more than once)... but with Bienne they'll be using machiney that was used to put the finish on originally


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

It should be a starburst finish Simon. Here's a few pics of mine that was hand refinished by STS.




























If you want a machine refinish using a lapping machine Bienne is the only way to go currently.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Gary, I'll see if I can get it done. Your's looks really nice.


----------

